# Pet Peeves



## CAT13 (Sep 24, 2008)

So, what are your pet peeves? Just anything that you find really annoying and bothers you. It doesn't have to be anything cube related. And if it is cube related please list another thing that isn't cube related. List as many peeves as you want 
(btw, yes I did at least try to use the search function.)

I'll start.
My name is Matthew McConaha and there is an actor that is named Matthew McConaughey. My name is pronounced exactly the same as his. So whenever someone meets me, (teachers especially) they always say something like, "like the actor," or, "have you ever heard of the actor?" or, "Are you related to the actor" (my name is spelled totally different, so obviously not) or, "are you named after the actor?" No, I was born after the actor was known. Stuff like that. It bothers me.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok. My pet peeves are the "classic" ones.

- Coloring outside the lines
- Color disorganization
- Random files on my computer that's not placed inside a proper folder.
- pPl \/\/ |-| 0 Z tipez lik dees
- Unsolved cube...
- Dirt under my stickers
- long finger nails (for guys)
- Multicolored hair (4+ colors)
- Not perfect foods e.g. not perfect waffles or pancakes. Imperfect semicircle omelets 
- People who claim they are virgins (when you know she has an STD before sleeping with her)
- Overall jerks
- Oily hands
- Melting ice cream
- Messy school notes
- Someone entering a (my) room without knocking
- Not having a case or holster for everything

That or I have OCD. or CDO as it should be...in alphabetical order...


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 24, 2008)

- "Rubik" cube
- Saying LOL instead of actually laughing
- Having food in a sauce making crispy food soggy.
- People abusing friendship.
- Hypocrites

Meh, not too many. I'll probably think of some over the next couple of days and add them.



waffle=ijm said:


> - Unsolved cube...




Not one of my pet peeves per se, but I do prefer seeing them solved. One time I went into a shop that sold Rubik's cubes, and had about 10 3x3x3s of display and 3 4x4x4s. I walked into the shop, solved them all, and walked back out, without ever saying a word. The look on the shop assistant's face was priceless.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 24, 2008)

People chewing with their mouth open, ESPECIALLY gum, drives me insane. Or people clipping their nails, the *click click click* irritates me to the point of near violence, not kidding.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 24, 2008)

My name is my second name:
DGR are my initials and my name is Garmon, so in registration they call me the first one (D..) Which is actually a cool name but not my real name!!
Also people saying "Pick off the stickers" and I smile but really I am thinking "You moron get out of my sight".
Nothing more I can think of except people using the word "nowadays" and using very bad grammar and spelling.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 24, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Not one of my pet peeves per se, but I do prefer seeing them solved. One time I went into a shop that sold Rubik's cubes, and had about 10 3x3x3s of display and 3 4x4x4s. I walked into the shop, solved them all, and walked back out, without ever saying a word. The look on the shop assistant's face was priceless.


I wish I did that, but all cubes I see are packaged. 
I thought of more:
The thought of nails on a blackboard.
People saying they hate anything that sounds like Classical Music, even though it influenced a lot of modern day music.


----------



## Dene (Sep 24, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> - People who claim they are virgins
> - Overall jerks



You would hate me then. My pet peeve is when people talk to me. It's just like "can't you see I don't care?"


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 24, 2008)

Dene said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > - People who claim they are virgins
> ...



I don't hate. I just very strongly dislike at most. And that's just on first encounter. Once I get to actually know the person i don't really care about pet peeves

EDIT - I changed my first post to clear up about the virgin thing


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 24, 2008)

People asking: WHATS YOUR BEST TIME???? CAN'T YOU DO IT IN LIKE 29 SECONDS!?!?! 
Person 2: NO THATS NOT POSSIBLE, THE WORLD RECORD IS LIKE 50 SECONDS.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 24, 2008)

people who always think they're right, really annoying


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 24, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> People asking: WHATS YOUR BEST TIME???? CAN'T YOU DO IT IN LIKE 29 SECONDS!?!?!
> Person 2: NO THATS NOT POSSIBLE, THE WORLD RECORD IS LIKE 50 SECONDS.


haha, I've heard some simlilar things like that


----------



## Odin (Sep 24, 2008)

my pet peeves are 

1. Un-solved cubes!!! they look so tacky sometimes it even makes me mad seening one!

2. Cube poser's at my school, ever sense i brought my cube and showed off at school ( i got a nice skip and solved it in about 40 sec.) ALMOST EVERY ONE BROUGHT ONE TOO SCHOOL, and they all cant even solve it!!! So it just makes the real cubers look like followers too, i don’t mind if the can speed solve or just solve it. But the posers just give the REAL solvers bad names...

3. Han Solo !! arg hes just so full of him self..


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 24, 2008)

People who use the word "perfect", it's annoying because such a state/status doesn't exist. My older brother (a 1 year difference) uses Perfect1 and other derivatives as his alias, yet he's a pure ******* (My point: he's a self-conceited jerk.)


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 25, 2008)

1. Racist jokes
2. Confusion about math/time/other simple logic by stupid people.
For example, I solve cube in 20 seconds, they said:"OMG! that guy is amazing, he did it in like 3 minutes!"
3. People overrating type D cubes.
4. Noobs repeating same questions over and over again.
5. People who have the wrong definition of algorithm.
"o, I know how to solve the rubric's cube, you just calculate the algorithms on your graphing calculator, you do log(x) blah blah and it is easy, I bet if I try I get it in less than 10 seconds."
6. "O, he knows how to solve that sh!t because he go to [insert my school name]." It is the 'best' in my city, but in reality it sucks compared to schools nationwide. And pretty much no one can solve the cube at my school except for a few inspired by me.
7. Music (loud music make my sleepy.)
8. "Gangsters" They are slow moving and always in my way. They are weak and immobile (pants around knee.) Though it does start to get fun jumping over them and crashing into them. They fail to use correct grammar or commit all sorts of language atrocities.
I especially hate the ones who aren't just stupid, but are actually decent people at first, but they fall into this trend because for some reason being illiterate and immobile is popular.
9. People asking me to pronounce my name.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 25, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Ok. My pet peeves are the "classic" ones.
> 
> - Coloring outside the lines
> - Color disorganization
> ...



You're either a real perfectionist, or you definately have OCD, lol. 

At the moment my pet peeve is my Father-in-law pissing on the toilet seat and not wiping it off. It really annoys me.


----------



## Odin (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with you fanwuq but i live in the part of town where the "wanna be gangsters" are REAL gangsters... so i dont mess with them >.<


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 25, 2008)

Odin said:


> I agree with you fanwuq but i live in the part of town where the "wanna be gangsters" are REAL gangsters... so i dont mess with them >.<



The wanna be ones are easy to mess with. They are too foolish and silly. That's probably half of my school. The "real" ones (middle/high school dropouts/ people who are as illiterate as dropouts), sometimes I can mock them and get away with it by either pretending to not understand English or they are really stupid and think that all asians are kongfu masters that will kill them. Some times, my cubing skills impress them and they actually bet on my times. Some of them are afraid of my fast fingertricks (seeing that as perhaps "ninja skills". Most of the time, I just avoid them by pretending not to understand English or ignore them completely or walk super fast (faster than they can run). Some of the do sell/buy drugs and I've seen them abuse other kids. But they aren't that bad, I haven't actually see any of them with a real weapon yet...
The really really real ones with real weapons-- there are plenty, but I don't know if I see them or not. At least they are secretive and don't bother normal people.
Well, basically, I hate these people because they can't speak, write, or run properly. I really don't see why any one would be afraid (unless they actually are carrying guns at the moment) or look up at them.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 25, 2008)

People who spit on the floor!!! I hate stepping on the spit. There's this kid at school, he's overweight, and all he does is spit on the floor.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 25, 2008)

I know a chick who have a pet peeve for cursing, she won't even accept the word "hell".

anyway mine are:

-Rubix, Rubics, Rubric, Rubrik or Rubik cube
-People who think they are the best, and imply it when they talk to you (e.g. there's this girl who makes me feel stupid when she talks to me).
-people who are overamazed when I solve a cube "OMFG HOW THE HECK DID YOU DO THAT OMGOMGOMGOMG TEACH ME DUDE!!!! OMFG!!! " they are so annoying...
-fanwuq's second one, where people underexaggerate my times (e.g. "omfg he told dat rubik cube in like 2 minutes!! (whereas, my watch says 17 seconds)")

I can't think of anymore, I'll edit this post later if I do.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 25, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> -people who are amazed when I solve a cube



Why? Why shouldn't they be amazed? I know I was before I learned to solve one.


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's my list:

1. People who think all Asians have mystical powers like in all those early martial arts movies.
2. People who blame my good grades on my being Asian. As if that affects anything at all, I just pay attention in class.
3. When people score higher on one quiz and they yell out "Yes!! I beat an Asian!! I am the smartest one in the class." I simply pwn them in the next few tests and they never utter those words again.
4. How people think that knowing my number entitles them to 24/7 access to my knowledge base.
5. When people walk up to me with various pieces of technology and ask me to fix them. Usually they do something stupid like change the language or drop it in the water. It never requires dismantaling. I want to dismantle an iPod so much.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 25, 2008)

People being amazed is okay. But OMG HOLY **** HOW DID YOU DO THAT OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! makes me want to hurt people.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Here's my list:
> 
> 1. People who think all Asians have mystical powers like in all those early martial arts movies.
> 2. People who blame my good grades on my being Asian. As if that affects anything at all, I just pay attention in class.
> ...



I'm asian. that's so right though.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 25, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Here's my list:
> 
> 1. People who think all Asians have mystical powers like in all those early martial arts movies.
> 2. People who blame my good grades on my being Asian. As if that affects anything at all, I just pay attention in class.
> ...



That's quite true. It can be quite annoying, but the first one, you can sometimes use to your advantage.  I don't mind 4 and 5, but 2+3 are quite annoying.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 25, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > -people who are amazed when I solve a cube
> ...



Okay I'll change it to overamazed like "omfg that was so insane omg omgomgomgomgomg!!!!   "


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 25, 2008)

1. People who stereotype
2. People who judge others before they get to know them.
3. When people touch/take my cubes without asking.
4. People who think they know what they are talking about when they are really clueless.
5. barbeque that is not from Kansas City.
6. People who think that Kansas City is in Kansas. I know its an easy mistake to make, but come on... KCKS population=146866, KCMO population(plus people in suburbs who say they are from KCMO, like me)= a little over 2000000
7. Yuppies. i went to a private school that was half yuppies, so i am perfectly entitled to hate them.
8. people who intentionally use bad spelling and grammar in their written speech, e.g. "OOOO SNAPP! DAT WUZ KRAAAZYYY!!!!

a lot lot lot lot lot lot more, but i am too lazy to post right now.

Edit:
9. People who Give lessons for ACT/SAT other standardized tests. these people are scum, they serve no purpose and do no help to anyone. a $30 practice book will do you infinitely more good than one of these jerks.
10. Guinness book of World Records. dont get cubers started about GWR...
11. Youtube flamers.


----------



## Escher (Sep 25, 2008)

1. racists, homophobes and disablists are at the top of any list of people i hate.
2. David Cameron (UK conservative leader)
3. inflated ego's. anyone who has brains knows it never pays off to blow your own trumpet too much.
4. people who are ignorant
5. stubborn people. how on earth do EVER know that you are completely right?
6. generally right wing people. i can see the economic argument but the social side that often comes with it is infuriating.
7. people that will refuse to talk to you on the grounds that you aren't cool enough to talk to them. kinda links to 3.
8. people who hate the cube.
9. drivers that dont indicate.
10. people that dont thank you when you give them right of way
11. people that think that the music they listen to is the only good music around. 
12. people that confuse facts and opinion (expansion of 11)
13. people who think that being a 'boff' (or nerd) means that you cannot possibly have a social life.
14. anyone who doesnt like radiohead.

lol i dont really mean the last one... thats a comprehensive list of things that annoy me... i know that i do them sometimes and i really kick myself. and i think i have to agree with a lot of stuff that ive seen here. i just dont want to spend hours doing this


----------



## brunson (Sep 25, 2008)

People that harbor pet peeves. GTFOI.


----------



## tim (Sep 25, 2008)

Escher said:


> 11. people that think that the music they listen to is the only good music around.
> 14. anyone who doesnt like radiohead.



Awesome .


----------



## Escher (Sep 25, 2008)

post too short


----------



## Odin (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate stereotypes too when i do good in school or speed solve i hate how every one is like "OMFG OMFG you must be asian to solve that cube so fast"
or when they "dis" my race "wow (my name here) i thought the best thing mexicans can do is make a taco" 

heres 2 more (non-cube related) 

There are only two things I can't stand in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures... and the Dutch.  

nah the dutch is ok its just a awsome quote from austin powers


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 25, 2008)

Add another one: 
Type D cubes.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 26, 2008)

A few more:
People who think that they are all that and a bag of chips.
TV shows that think they are funny, but they are just really annoying.
Random people who walk up to me and ask questions.
People who like the Cincinnati Bengals 
Rap music from later than the 90s
People who think that soccer is for [insert insult here]
The US
Stupid people
People who make a lot more money than they should (football players, baseball players, rappers, etc.)

I know I had another, but I forget it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 30, 2013)

This thread is so old but...

Cubing: People who demonstrate corner cutting of cubes on youtube and do reverse corner cutting the wrong way. (Say, do U 40 degrees and corner cut with R turn then they do U' 40 degrees and cut with R' and think that's called "reverse corner cutting".)
Non-cubing: Slow drivers in the left lane who force me to pass them on the right.


----------

